
Show HN: Open-source app to turn headless Chrome into a normal browser - slowenough
https://github.com/dosycorp/browsergap.ce.git
======
thrownaway954
so the big question... Why? I don't get what the purpose of this project is
and the link doesn't explain why I would want to use this.

~~~
Operyl
Not all projects need a why, some people just like coding and it probably
looked like a fun project.

~~~
thrownaway954
ummmmmm.... that's a why.

------
mimischi
Last discussion 14 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21561613)

~~~
slowenough
Thanks. There were some good points raised there specific to the secure remote
isolated browser use case.

I'm posting because it's clear that this is more than just a security product.
It's a UI and backend to use headless chrome like a regular browser, except in
the cloud instead of your device.

~~~
londons_explore
The _concept_ is this could perform much better than local Chrome - the cloud
has much lower latency to CDN's, a much bigger pipe, and a much better CPU
than my phone/laptop for all that javascript.

But the reality (for me at least), is I get a far laggier experience than
local Chrome. Hopefully a bit more performance tweaking will flip that.

------
aptrgangr
I just signed up to say this:

I think this a really neat idea and for some could be an alternative or addon
to the average VPN provider. I did not read all the comments in the other
thread but found anti-malware mentioned as a use-case. I have been thinking a
while about some more advanced anti-fingerprinting/tracking techniques. In
many cases you can be fingerprinted even if you change your IP. Some kind of
cloud browser or desktop which randomizes your browser, underlying OS, IP +
all the other stuff which can be used for printing, would be awesome. In
principle tinkering together something like that should not be that hard.
Maybe automating and maintaining the whole setup.

There is [https://www.bromium.com/our-tech/bromium-secure-
platform/](https://www.bromium.com/our-tech/bromium-secure-platform/) which
isolates each tab in a VM, Would it be possible to isolate each tab in a
different cloud server? i.e. in tab 1 I'm aptrgangr on ycombinator with edge
on windows, in tab 2 I'm lurking as uptrgungr on irc with firefox on MacOs, in
tab 3 I'm writing my business mails with chromium on linux. I'm not sure about
the isolation of those 3 identities though, when everything is running in the
same browser.

I don't know if you could setup up kind of a light version of this model: for
example open this link in a new tab but with a different IP, user agent and
other factors which could easily be used for fingerprinting.

~~~
slowenough
this would be possible. you can create incognito tabs via right click. each of
these has a separate ephemeral profile, so separate sessions and cookies. you
could then modify the user agent and navigator platform for each of those
different browser contacts. however they still all go over the same IP.

not sure how to make different IP per tab, but perhaps proxy settings are
scoped to the browser context, so it might be possible, haven't read the
devtools protocol deeply about that.

------
bdeshi
their landing page design is... unusual; sets `dir=rtl` on english text,
making the fullstops show up at the beginning of sentences.

~~~
stevewodil
I find that to be the least of my concerns when viewing that page. It's
horrifying in general

~~~
slowenough
Thanks, what's been the biggest horror for you? The page is what I was going
for. So there's that, and ah... horrifying you is a bonus, I guess?

I don't know much about doing contemporary design, and I think I can emulate
something. Maybe you can suggest a landing page this should look like and I
can copy that style? I would appreciate it. Up to you :)

~~~
tiborsaas
It's too random and hacky, it misses coherence. Proportions, colors, paddings
are random.

I can do you some minor adjustments, will send a screenshot/css later.

~~~
slowenough
Um, that's awesome! Thanks!

------
psim1
Typing a FQDN into the URL bar results in a duckduckgo search. Must I type
http(s):// ?

There's no reload control.

I would like a cloud browser used for whatever purpose to at least have some
of the same basic functions as my typical browser.

~~~
slowenough
Sorry, yes you must type protocol/scheme. Sorry I did not think of FQDN as
enough. I'll add the issue now, thanks! :)

Also, it's not obvious, but you can reload by right clicking to get context
menu -> selecting "realod", or you can click on the "->" button to the right
of the omnibox/address bar.

If you look a little closer, and spend a little more time, I think you'll find
it does have "at least have some of the same basic functions as my typical
browser."

------
skefram
I did a quick search that there are 3 LICENSE files. 2 of them are close-
sources. Do you intend to open source all the files?

------
slowenough
Don't hit the free demos too hard. I made the instances alot smaller since
last time. Just posting because it's clear that this is more than just a
security product. It's a UI and backend to use headless chrome like a regular
browser, except in the cloud instead of your device.

Apart from security, or automation (not finished that part yet), I don't know
why you might want this, but I thought it was cool and so I'm sharing it
because you might need it for something.

~~~
alexwebb2
Recording and playback of complex bug reports might be nice.

Instead of having a user install screen recording software or hop on a screen
share, just have them click a link that opens the app in one of these, repro
the bug, and then close it.

Could be a feature of BrowserGap (or something built on it) to send that
recording to whoever set up the link.

------
mooreed
You could stick with the `head` pun with "Headful" etc...

or to go with a different spin and a double pun.

In the world of contracts it is often asked if some language "has teeth" As
in, "will be bite them if they misbehave", or "will it bite us if we
misbehave". Often this is even discussed the contract has been "givien fangs"
if it will bite hard.

So in a world where large corporations would like to co-opt my broser to not
be my browser. You could call it "fangless" has in you have removed the teeth
that can bite me from my own browser, as in this browser can bite you, or if
it tries nothing will happen. Also plays nicely on the capital markets acronym
term of FANG who are the largest purveyor of sites that try to use my browser
to bite me.

Or perhaps you could smush them together for a `reheaded (as in opposite of
be-headed) fangless` browser.

~~~
uncletaco
Just call it Dullahan

------
danmur
I'm a bit disappointed it's not called reheading or some pun of that nature

~~~
slowenough
Damn, that's a good idea. Thank you. :) Reheadless. Frankenchrome... Anyone
got some good names?

~~~
greggyb
Horseman.

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow popularized the myth of the headless horseman.

This is a headless browser given a head. If we gave the headless horseman a
head, he'd just be a horseman.

